# Lift-Test-Tag Arnsberg (Rhön)



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. April 2014)

Hallo Menschen !

Am Sonntag findet ab 14:00 Uhr am Skilift Arnsberg in der Rhön ein Lifttesttag statt, bzgl. Eines angedachten Bikepark Konzepts. 

Ich dachte ich wende mich dabei auch an die ausm Frankfurter Raum, die kommen ja im Winter auch immer in die Rhön zum Ski fahren .

Möglichst viele Teilnehmer sind erwünscht um dem Betreiber Interesse zu signalisieren.

Es wird eine simple Strecke mit ein paar Sprüngen abgesteckt, geht ja in erster Linie um den Lift.

Alle kommen, alle einladen, ist wichtig um ein Projekt in der Region zu Realisieren, nachdem das Wasserkuppen Projekt gescheitert ist.

Gruß
André


----------



## fastmike (3. April 2014)

moin,kann man sagen wie lange die strecke ca.sein wird und was wird das ganze etwa kosten?
gruss mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. April 2014)

248 Höhenmeter , 1250m länger der skipiste. Das ist das einzige was ich sagen kann.

Das ganze wird kostenlos sein, es gibt lediglich ein Spendenglas.


----------



## fastmike (3. April 2014)

Ok,das hört sich ganz gut an.Ich komme am Sonntag vorbei!
Und hoffentlich noch viele mehr,denn ein Bikelift in der Rhön ist schon lange nötig!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. April 2014)

For sure !

Hau mich einfach mal an, leuchtgrünes Propain Tyee und wahrscheinlich n Hemd an !


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. April 2014)

Hier noch das Event dazu !

Bitte Leute einladen !

https://www.facebook.com/events/624387617642309/


----------



## fastmike (4. April 2014)

Hi Andre,kannst du noch sagen wie lange der Lift ca.laufen wird?
gruss mike


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (5. April 2014)

Ca. 18:00


----------



## fastmike (7. April 2014)

Der Lifttesttag hat mächtig spass gemacht.
Die Wiesenslalom-Strecke war ganz gut abgesteckt und hat zum Gasgeben eingeladen!
Wir haben uns vorher noch den Flowtrail Kreuzberg angeschaut,der auch einen Besuch wert war.
Der Arnsberg hat grosses Potential ein toller Bikepark in der Rhön zu werden!
Ich drücke die Daumen und würde mir wünschen dort öfter liften zu können.
Lob und Erfolg an die Verantwortlichen.
Gruss Mike


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. April 2014)

War ein richtig Fetter Tag !

Es gibt wohl Anfang Mai einen weiteren Lifttag, der Betreiber scheint angetan !

Gruß
André


----------



## doko (30. April 2014)

Gibts eigentlich schon einen Termin für den zweiten Tag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (30. April 2014)

Noch nicht. Befindet sich alles in der Genehmigungsphase, da es auch für einen Lift Test Tag eine Genehmigung brauch.

Angedacht ist, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, mit 2 Ngelegten Strecken an den Start zu gehen und einen Obolus dafür zu nehmen, da der Betreiber sich auch den Umsatz im "Quasi Bikepark" Betrieb anschauen möchte.

Anzumerken ist aber auf jeden Fall dass er Interesse an der Option eines Bikeparks hat, daher gilt es das ganze mit Tat und Kraft zu unterstützen wenn es so weit ist

Sobald ich mehr Infos hab kommen sie hier her !


----------



## doko (30. April 2014)

alles klar. Danke für die ausführliche Info. Der erste Tag war schonmal sehr viel versprechend, sodass sich die 90 minütige Anreise aus Frankfurt definitiv lohnt! Wir werden diesesmal mit 2-3 Leuten mehr anreisen.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (30. April 2014)

doko schrieb:


> alles klar. Danke für die ausführliche Info. Der erste Tag war schonmal sehr viel versprechend, sodass sich die 90 minütige Anreise aus Frankfurt definitiv lohnt! Wir werden diesesmal mit 2-3 Leuten mehr anreisen.



Gerne doch !
Ja denke ich auch, 90 Minuten für einen richtigen Berg ist doch super. Ich fahr immer 90 um an den Hügel in Beerfelden zu kommen !

Großes Potenzial bietet der Arnsberg auf jeden Fall !


----------



## k0p3 (29. Dezember 2020)

Ich belebte das hier mal wieder. 
Gibt es denn irgendwelche News zum Bikepark Rhön oder ist das Projekt endgültig Geschichte?

Die FB Seite ist als Nicht-FBler recht überschaubar...


----------

